# I need some good all season tires 225/40/R18!



## AceOfSpades (Feb 26, 2003)

I live in the lands of snow so I need a good all season tire that can handle it! I'm looking at Continental ExtremeContact DWS , but they are back order and when i called they told its got to high of a load rating and can make the ride suck!
So you guys tell me what you all use!


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

conti do make good all season tires, try looking at other models.. had some that came on our bimmers, and they really are a all season tire,, they just aint cheap. so i personally would never buy them again ,as i preffer summer tires or all season tires. dedicated for "summer" and actual snow tires for the winter, as i preffer not to use summer rims in the winter, and vice versa, so if im using diff rims already . i use diff tires too. 
i think they are contiprocontact... 
check them out.
btw ive not heard good things about the dws.


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

I just bought the Conti's and like them so far. Have yet to get them up to Tahoe (snow) but so far in the dry/wet they've been great for an all-season. MUCH better than my old Falken Zeix 912s...


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: (bauch1425)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bauch1425* »_I just bought the Conti's and like them so far. Have yet to get them up to Tahoe (snow) but so far in the dry/wet they've been great for an all-season. MUCH better than my old Falken Zeix 912s...

ya i have a set of the falken 912 on a bimmer now, rwd ,,,and to be honest they suck in the snow. i wouldnt even bother trying to go out in the snow with them.. the contis on the other hand i had no problem, 
the 912, are ok , if you are on your way home and it just starts to snow... still a bit better than any summer tire, but not a true all season tire,
i also i have the falken 512, on a mk4 jetta gli, they are great, very nice driving tire, i wouldnt even bother with them in the snow, but it rains here alot, and they are really nice for that. and the occasional slush, 
again i rate both falkens roughly the same, i think they make a wicked tire for the $, and i will buy them again, but like most things in life, you get what you pay for. falkens burn out much quicker than the more costly tires, but for a daily driver, that doesnt have huge pockets they are great. 
just thought id add, i also picked up the falken eurowinter this season for a bmw rwd, and i have to say for the price they are great, but next time i will be buying the pirelli soto zero's again as they dont even compare , if you have awd then the eurowinters would be an awesome buy, and a pleasure but if your only 2wd, get something decent..


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

*FV-QR*

General tires (any of them)....check out the reviews on tire rack. I have them on all of my cars and LOVE them.


----------



## Z3r0 (Sep 24, 2006)

Nokian makes an amazing all weather tire, it is classed seperately as all weather as it is I believe still the only all season that has the winter service rating.
that being said, I run summers and winters myself


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (Z3r0)*

I use all the tire rack reviews and writeups, then I purchase from DiscountTireDirect.com. Every now and then Tire rack has some killer deals.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: (Z3r0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Z3r0* »_Nokian makes an amazing all weather tire, it is classed seperately as all weather as it is I believe still the only all season that has the winter service rating.
that being said, I run summers and winters myself

i think nokian make a wicked snow tire, and ive never seen a bad review on them.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

If you have an extra set of wheels, I'd reccomend going with separate winters / summers. All seasons will never be as good as either for dry hot pavement, or cold icy pavement. 
I run Pirelli pzero's in the summer & dunlop winter sport in the winter.


----------



## AceOfSpades (Feb 26, 2003)

Yea I would love some 16 inch steel wheels and winter tires but still way to pricey for me!
So all season for 544 shipped I can pull


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: I need some good all season tires 225/40/R18! (AceOfSpades)*

I love my Michelin Pilot Sport A/S+, I run slightly wider 235/40-18, it helps protect the wheels and looks good, and they dig into the snow really well. In nicer weather they grip well, break away smoothly, and handle rain confidently. They have worn VERY well after 30k+ and still work and feel consistently, and they are definietly quieter than most other tires...Michelin even has a 30k-40k warranty on its tires http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: I need some good all season tires 225/40/R18! (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_I love my Michelin Pilot Sport A/S+, I run slightly wider 235/40-18, it helps protect the wheels and looks good, and they dig into the snow really well. In nicer weather they grip well, break away smoothly, and handle rain confidently. They have worn VERY well after 30k+ and still work and feel consistently, and they are definietly quieter than most other tires...Michelin even has a 30k-40k warranty on its tires http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

mich are $$$$ .... i had pilot sport summers on my tt for a while .best tire i had but i cant justify the price for my wallet, , panerai yes, michelins no.. glad to hear they work good for you. 
btw for winter tires, its better to run a narrow tire, techncially a 215 45, is better in the snow than a 225 45 on the same 17inch rim say or at least that is my understanding


----------



## wrparrish (Nov 13, 2008)

Another option, albeit a cheaper one is the Kumho Ecsta ASX. That works well for around here ( we get alot of rain ) and the other week it snowed and froze solid, and i was able to put around on it pretty well.
Only downside to them, and ive had the same problem with the AST's is you get **** mileage out of them. Your results may vary though
Check them out for the price.
In the end though you get what you pay for, and i think l88m22vette gave you the best suggestion really.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Personally, I have Cooper ZEON Sport A/S tires i use for my winter set up.
Seems to work for me, and I'm in Minnesnowta.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: I need some good all season tires 225/40/R18! (BigBlackTiTTy)*

Thinner tires are better, but I bought them before last winter and knew I was going to be using one wheel/tire combo for at least the life of the Michelins; I'm going to get 17s sometime soon for next winter, and plan to refinish my RS4s and get summer rubber...we'll see what happens


----------

